# Korn Appretiation Thread.



## Faine (Sep 7, 2007)

For everyone here who likes Korn, Tell us why You like Korn, and Add some pics of you like!


----------



## Stitch (Sep 7, 2007)

For everyone here who knows this thread will get closed soon, post a !



Sorry bud, but it just happens. These never fail to decay into bitch-fests.


----------



## Blexican (Sep 7, 2007)

I liked older Korn, though.


----------



## Donnie (Sep 7, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> For everyone here who knows this thread will get closed soon, post a !
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, but it just happens. These never fail to decay into bitch-fests.


If people wouldn't bait the threads with posts like that, they probably wouldn't get closed.  

Anyway... I dig 'em.


----------



## Faine (Sep 7, 2007)

I like old Korn more than new Korn I agree...But why would this Thread get closed?


----------



## thedownside (Sep 7, 2007)

do some searching on the board for korn related threads, you'll see why

and i love em too


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 7, 2007)

Usually, Korn threads turn into polarized Korn bashing and Korn defending. But if its an appreciation thread hopefully, people who dont like them will ignore the topic.


----------



## Faine (Sep 7, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Usually, Korn threads turn into polarized Korn bashing and Korn defending. But if its an appreciation thread hopefully, people who dont like them will ignore the topic.



Oh alright, I understand now! Thanks metal Ken!


----------



## Jason (Sep 7, 2007)

I like korn.. Mainly everything up till FTL after that..not so much


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 7, 2007)

kr0n


----------



## Thep (Sep 7, 2007)

Korn is good. I don't care what people say about them, they were innovative and still are. Almost everyone at one point liked Korn, we just grew out of it. It doesn't mean they suck. I mostly listen to death metal, but everyonce and a while I pop in Korn. Have you heard their new song, Evolution? It is pretty good.


----------



## Faine (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah I got that new cd the day it came out lol I'm already bored of it...I love like 90s Korn.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Sep 7, 2007)

Why does everyone always say "old korn" is so much better? I mean i love Korn and all but seriously they actually are alot better now than before. They are creative like they always have been. They dont play just power chords anymore they actually use all 7 strings a little more often. Face it, if the new "untitled" cd just came out and it was their debut cd everyone would love it and say how creative and different they are.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 7, 2007)

Love korn for the riffage that Munky and Head bounced back between each other. Also cuz they had some really nice hip hop kinda shit(one more time). They were melodic yet heavy (predictable). There are various songs that each bring me something new about Korn.

 Korn

Some pictures for you guys - shared from some other guys on here.


----------



## Faine (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree, I like all korn, Especially the Heavy 7 string riffage munky and head played that inspired me to get a 7 string.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 7, 2007)

I like Korn 

They're not technical, but that's okay, that's not their gig. They write good songs (most of the time ), and it's heavy and rhythmic (which I LOVE )


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 8, 2007)

I (seriously) like Fieldy's bass playing.


----------



## Nats (Sep 8, 2007)

i still like them


----------



## Faine (Sep 8, 2007)

LOVE THE PICTURES!!


----------



## OzzyC (Sep 8, 2007)

I love Krom. ^_^ 
(D-EJ will probably get that...)

I'll listen to them sometimes- mostly when I'm on the way home from work with my friend. He turns on the radio and it comes up once in a while.


----------



## Jason (Sep 8, 2007)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Why does everyone always say "old korn" is so much better? I mean i love Korn and all but seriously they actually are alot better now than before. They are creative like they always have been. They dont play just power chords anymore they actually use all 7 strings a little more often. Face it, if the new "untitled" cd just came out and it was their debut cd everyone would love it and say how creative and different they are.



I know why.. OPINION. The main reason i like "old" Korn better is. JD was still pissed off and stuff to write about and his voice sounded better.


----------



## Faine (Sep 8, 2007)

I can agree with that.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 8, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I love Krom. ^_^
> (D-EJ will probably get that...)



I get it. Stupid Jap-Eng translations.

Anyway, I fucking love Korn, all Korn. Each album just does something for me. The only one I don't really listen to that much is LiP. It has some awesome songs, but the other albums I can listen to all the way through.

Evolution is one of my all time favorite songs, along with: Freak On A Leash, Love and Luxury, Eaten Up Inside, I'm Hiding, No One's There, Dead Bodies Everyone, Trash, Alive (both versions), I'm Done, Liar, Hold On, and Twist. They're the highest on my list of Korn songs.

It still pisses me off that they don't play Eaten Up Inside live, that song is fucking incredible.


----------



## Faine (Sep 8, 2007)

I love... My gift to you, Lost, B.B.K. camel song, Daddy, Falling away From me, Kill you, Pretty, seed, and sean olson.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh yeah, Kill You fucking rules too. I forgot about that one.


----------



## FortePenance (Sep 8, 2007)

Korn is awesome! I'm with most people here, prefer the older stuff.

I have all their studio albums except for Issues and Untitled. My favourite albums are Life is Peachy and Take a Look in the Mirror. Follow the Leader and the SelfTitled were pretty fucking great too. Daddy was just @[email protected][email protected][email protected] 2themax.

Here's a pic. I already posted it a while back on ss.org but  it:


----------



## Korbain (Sep 8, 2007)

i love korn. Everything released by them! I'm really enjoying their new album


----------



## amonb (Sep 8, 2007)

I must admit I am a bit of a sucker for Korn, particularly around 96/97 (I even have ADIDAS on white vinyl  anyone know what that might get on evilbay?)

I really enjoyed Life is Peachy, cause I think their songwriting and even the production had improved a lot over the debut, but my fave is Issues... that record sounds huge and is just NASTY...damn I gotta go listen to that thing now! 

I much preferred Jonathon's older vocal style too... he has found his voice now and whatever but I thought he just conveyed rage in a much more direct (albeit cliched) way on the earlier records.


----------



## Hellbound (Sep 8, 2007)

Ejaculadhesive said:


> Korn is awesome! I'm with most people here, prefer the older stuff.
> 
> I have all their studio albums except for Issues and Untitled. My favourite albums are Life is Peachy and Take a Look in the Mirror. Follow the Leader and the SelfTitled were pretty fucking great too. Daddy was just @[email protected][email protected][email protected] 2themax.
> 
> Here's a pic. I already posted it a while back on ss.org but  it:





man he looks like shit needs to shave.....hehe wutever anyway yeah I love their older stuff as well it's what got me into this whole "metal" thing in the first place. It's hard for me not to respect them they were and are still great even though their music may not be as heavy as it was....but man they are still out there touring and doing what they love.....I couldn't ask for a better life than that. BTW I only heard the new album on the sample unit in the cd store and surprisingly it sounded pretty wicked.....now this may have been the powers inside the demo unit that makes everything sound better but hell with it I may pick up their new album just for the hell of it.


----------



## Groff (Sep 8, 2007)

Faine said:


> Yeah I got that new cd the day it came out lol I'm already bored of it...I love like 90s Korn.



It's kind of hard for me to be bored of it... There's so much going on in the songs at once it's actually quite astonishing (Especially for Korn).

This has got to be the most musical album they've ever created. It's one of those albums that I can just put in, press play, and let it run all the way though and just listen to it.

It's refreshing to have an album like that, as opposed to an album I have to skip and jump all over to hear the songs I want to hear.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the fact that they haven't been slated yet. I was expecting mass bashings from people who don't like them just because they're not technical. At the end of the day, they write fuckin catchy tunes, and that's what it's all about isn't it? music to get ur foot tapping, and they do that pretty damn well. Not to mension they've done a huge huge huge favour to the 7 string world by popularising them. Weather you like them musically or not you have to tip your hat to them for that


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 8, 2007)

i really liked the sound they had on Follow the Leader and Issues. The sound and vibe they had in those albums was great. And i think Untouchables is absolutely sick - one of my favorite heavy albums. That CD is like a headbanging extravaganza.

I haven't listened to the new CD but i haven't really gotten into anything after Untouchables. I didn't get Take a Look in the Mirror cuz i was out of the band when it came out. But i kinda lost interest in their sound after that. I think the things that really changed the band are these
a) John Davis went on Prozac - I hate to say it, but I think his emotional instability is pretty much what made him who he was as an artist.
b) Head left - I've always felt the key to good bands (as opposed to good solo artists) is having different creative people bouncing ideas off eachother. I think the rest of the band is OK, but think they need someone else to balance them out.
c) They started hiring out professional songwriters. The music's just not coming from the same place (creatively or emotionally) that it used to.

I'll never stop listening to the albums that i already love, but i think i'm letting go of Korn. I just don't feel Korn now = Korn 10 years ago. It's not the same band.
i dunno... Do you folks feel the new album is better than See You On The Other Side??? Cuz i've been hesitant to spend any money on it.. The artwork looks cool!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 8, 2007)

I liked Korn alot when they first came out and I saw them live back in 1997 and in 1999, both great shows. After Issues, I lost interest in them but I do like Take A Look In The Mirror, great album. They were so much better back in 1997 though. I even got to meet David Silveria.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 8, 2007)

i believe korn had a bit of a bad gap between take a look in the mirror (which i loved) through to see you on the other side (probably, my least favourite korn album). They're seriously stepped it up hard in their latest, i can't talk it up enough. It really is a great fucking album, i'd put it up their with issues on my list of favourite korn albums!


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 8, 2007)

Shawn said:


> I even got to meet David Silveria.



Thats cool - I have been to his restaurant in Huntington Beach and each time I hope to see him he isnt there.


----------



## 220BX (Sep 8, 2007)

i myself am a fan of korn.. my faves being Ftl and issues! 

even if someone doesn't like KORN , one must admit these guys had(have) some really cool looking 7's!! 

BTW just wanted to know something is this guitar a RGA 7??


----------



## Faine (Sep 8, 2007)

Shawn said:


> I even got to meet David Silveria.



Thats awesome!


----------



## Aaron (Sep 8, 2007)

was just listening to Life is Peachey, that is my favourite album from them,
and good god is still the best song.


----------



## Faine (Sep 8, 2007)

Everyone who posted to this thread likes Korn..did anyone bash yet? I'm suprised


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 8, 2007)

Most of their stuff up through Issues is win. 
I think I liked two or three songs off of Untouchables. I haven't heard anything since then I've liked, but I have heard some songs that made me shake my head. 
Not bashing there, just my opinion.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 8, 2007)

Faine said:


> Everyone who posted to this thread likes Korn..did anyone bash yet? I'm suprised



Korn sucks 

Are you happy now? 

Seriously though I'm not a huge Korn fan but I have nothing against them either.


----------



## Faine (Sep 8, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Korn sucks
> 
> Are you happy now?
> 
> Seriously though I'm not a huge Korn fan but I have nothing against them either.




Lol I just dont want any stupid Korn arugements and stuff on here thats all.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 9, 2007)

I like Take a Look in the Mirror. 
and Follow the Leader. 
and Untouchables.

I'm not a big fan of See You on The Other Side.


----------



## Faine (Sep 9, 2007)

My favorite is follow the leader...I like alot of the songs on there like My gift to you, B.B.K. seed, and pretty.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm one of the 'I liked old Korn' people. It was a mix of the lo-fi, disgustingly immense sound, not really sounded like anything else at the time, and Jonathan actually singing and generally being really fucked up that made it a riot to listen to. I liked FtL because it was along a similar line but with a stupidly huge mix, but from Issues onwards I just found less and less per-album I liked. Not sure particularly why, they still sound like Korn, it's just lacking 'something'.

Made me want a 7-string too. Specifically, the main Dead Bodies Everywhere riff, the low powerchord riff at the end of Reclaim my Place and the bit in the hidden track right at the end where they play the riff reeeeeal slow. That shit was fucking HEAVY and I wanted a 7 just so I could sound that gigantic, lol.


----------



## Faine (Sep 9, 2007)

My favorite FtL song has to be my gift to you, That inspired me to get a 7 string, But I agree...After that they just werent "korn" they were...softer and less angry. idk I still like them though.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah but sayin that, the drop in 'Somebody Someone' is still one of the heaviest drops ever, it will take your fuckin face off, i defy anyone to listen to that and not headbang and grimace. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Faine (Sep 9, 2007)

Mattayus said:


> Yeah but sayin that, the drop in 'Somebody Someone' is still one of the heaviest drops ever, it will take your fuckin face off, i defy anyone to listen to that and not headbang and grimace. Wonderful stuff.



Hell yeah I agree...Or the Break downs in "seed" those are really heavy and I can 
ruin my neck for the next couple of days after listening to that song.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 10, 2007)

Mattayus said:


> Yeah but sayin that, the drop in 'Somebody Someone' is still one of the heaviest drops ever, it will take your fuckin face off, i defy anyone to listen to that and not headbang and grimace. Wonderful stuff.



fucking word!! The ending to somebody someone is heavy as fuck, its so in your face and brutal. Like, the song itself is pretty heavy from the start, with the chunky opening riffs and sweet sounding string bends mixed in, the chorus is angry as! Then, it just busts out at the end...ohh god i am so cracking out issues. Best korn album ever


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 10, 2007)

Well my two favorite songs are Faget and Coming Undone. I liked Faget because that songs just bleeds my writing style inside and out, and Coming Undone because of his odd timing for the verses. Its like Meshuggah without the headache. In all truth though, my favorite ALL time korn record is Issues. That cd just brings up so many memories, and is just such a nice listen, through the whole thing. 

that and i just always loved their riffs, especially in Here To Stay and Somebody someone....so masculinely heavy that it made me drool testosterone, lol. anyways, they're the only reason i like A Standard. No other bands in that tuning have ever tickled my fancy. Some FF, but a lot of that is played in B stan anyways, lol

nice thread PROPS!


----------



## Faine (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks man!


----------



## Drew (Sep 10, 2007)

Thep said:


> Korn is good. I don't care what people say about them, they were innovative and still are. Almost everyone at one point liked Korn, we just grew out of it. It doesn't mean they suck. I mostly listen to death metal, but everyonce and a while I pop in Korn. Have you heard their new song, Evolution? It is pretty good.



I wouldn't even go that far - Korn irritate me a lot less these days than they did when they first came out - I didn't like them and grew out of them, I just didn't particularly care for them and then just eventually got used to them. 

It's not like I hate the band, and if they come on the radio I don't turn them off - it's just, they're really not my sort of thing.  And I think I'm not alone when I say that there's a lot of people like me who never "got" them in the first place.


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Sep 10, 2007)

i got into korn around 03 when untouchables came uot. my mom was bangin some guy in the room next to mine so i stuck my headphones on and turned to the local rock station and they whored out thoughtless like 6 times that nighty and i went from "i hate this damn song" to "where have you been allmy life". after that i was hooked and between untouchables and slipknots iowa my angst was fueled for a good two years. i love everything they did up until take a look in the mirror which was okay, but they stopped feeling their music after untouchables it seemed like. but yeah, if it wasn't for them alot of us wouldn't be here right now or maybe even be playing at all. i know i wouldn't have gotten as into music as i am if it weren't for them.


----------



## Nick (Sep 10, 2007)

i liked korn a lot i really dont care for their stuff now but i got take a look in the mirror and thought it was maybe a return to form if a bit on the poppy side. Then head left and they went severley downhill. 

if i could look through anyones collections of sevens and pick one for myself it would be Korns aboslutley no doubt!!


----------



## Faine (Sep 10, 2007)

I dont like thoughtless that much... When Ever it comes on my mp3 player I always skip it...Maybe cause It was too overplayed...I heard it way too many times.


----------



## skinhead (Sep 10, 2007)

I like to administer "Follow the leader" and "KoRn" CDs, they are very good.


----------



## Faine (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## djpharoah (Sep 11, 2007)

I just administered "Somebody Someone", "Beg for Me" and "One more time" in my car ride today and everyone was boobing their heads to it. This included 2 hardcore rap fans who till today thought Korn was something you eat.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 11, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> ...and everyone was boobing their heads...



I wouldn't mind having my head boobed up a little


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 11, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> I wouldn't mind having my head boobed up a little


 I meant bobbing - however boobing would have been better.


----------



## Jason (Sep 11, 2007)

anyone else feel like if you don't like the first 2 or 3 albums..or that issues onward is one of your fav albums your not a real korn fan? 

Just after FTL they were a totally dif band..


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 11, 2007)

^ I don't really feel that way, but I do feel they're a different kind of Korn fan. Like you said, they're like a different band now, so they're just fans of "the other Korn".


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 11, 2007)

Jason said:


> anyone else feel like if you don't like the first 2 or 3 albums..or that issues onward is one of your fav albums your not a real korn fan?
> 
> Just after FTL they were a totally dif band..



I'd think the opposite, really. That's the direction korn went/is going in, so if you like the new shit, you're more of a true fan.

I like it all, though. It all rules.


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 11, 2007)

well i always hate those fuckin arguments, whos a fan, whos not a fan, whos more of a fan than someone else. fuck that. If you like someones music, it doesnt make you a partial fan or a full time suck you off fan. There is one classification.......fan. hahaha. I absolutely love everything that has come from Chris Volz (Flaw, Five Bolt Main, his new solo album) and from Flaw, but when i meet someone else who only likes one or two songs from them, i dont call them a partial fan or a "youre not a real fan cuz you dont like them from this point on", i welcome them, and appreciate the shared feelings for the music.

sorry, dont mean to rant, but thats an issue that burns me. bands grow....if you had to play the same shit night after night after night for over a decade, youd want to try new things wouldnt you? that is all


----------



## Faine (Sep 11, 2007)

lol I have listened to them For decade night after night...well maybe every other night.


----------



## Munky7Head (Sep 12, 2007)

ha I have been a HUGE korn fan since '99
I really love the first four albums [Korn, LIP,FTL, Issues]
Munky and Head were great guitar players.
They brought back the 7 seven when it was getting ready to die out, so I think you people should give KoRn a LITTLE respect.
I dont really like the stuff after Issues, but I am, and ALWAYS will be a korn fan for life.


----------



## Drew (Sep 12, 2007)

Munky7Head said:


> They brought back the 7 seven when it was getting ready to die out, so I think you people should give KoRn a LITTLE respect.



Yes and no - they certainly returned it to popular culture, and the nu-metal wave gave us the 7620 (which is still one of the best buys for a seven on the market) and a number of other affordable 7's, but they also helped cause the anti=7 backlash, and most seven string players play the guitar for reasons that have nothing to do with Korn - I have a hard time believing guys like Jeff Loomis, chris Broderick, Dave Weiner, the dudes from Meshuggah, and the like got into the seven from the first Korn album. The popularity blip surrounding the band has become almost irrelevant today. 

That said, theyre responsible for the fact that the marketplace became flooded with cheap 7's in the early '00's when everyone jumped off the sevens tring bandwagon...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 12, 2007)

Faine said:


> Everyone who posted to this thread likes Korn..did anyone bash yet? I'm suprised



We're staying out of this thread, might as well let you guys away with ONE thread about them


----------



## Faine (Sep 13, 2007)

Whats everyones all time Favorite Korn song?....If thats possible.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 13, 2007)

Faine said:


> Whats everyones all time Favorite Korn song?....If thats possible.



Yeah, that is hard but I can definitely answer. My absolute favorite is Ball Tongue. I just fucking LOVE the energy, the structure, the varying vocal styles, etc. Second favorite is Dirty.

A few other favorites I can currently think of is:

Beg For Me
Clown
Fake
Lies
Need To
Falling Away From Me
Trash
Freak on a Leash
Seed
Helmet in the Bush
Swallow
I'm the One (their current live intro track)


Rev.


----------



## Decipher (Sep 14, 2007)

I remember the first time I heard/saw KoRn was back in '96 in junior high. I was at my buddy's place where he had American satellite and we would watch MTV2 all the time. This one day there was a brand new video for this song Blind by a band called KoRn...... We watched it and were completely blown away!! Hooked from there on.....

They were a huge inspiration for me to get a seven string and look at the guitar in different ways. Although my love lies with their self-titled album, Life is Peachy, and Take a Look in the Mirror, I can't really say I hate any of their albums. Each one has something different to offer.....

Favourite songs:
Self-titled-Ball Tongue, Clown, Faget, Predicatble, Lies, Helmet in a Bush
Life is Peachy-Chi, Swallow, Good God, Mr. Rogers, Ass Itch, Kill You
Follow the Leader-DBE, Justin, BBK, Seed, My Gift to You
Issues-Falling Away From me, Trash, Somebody Someone, Counting (Easily one of their cooolest heavy as fuck riffs  )
Untouchables-Here to Stay, Make Believe, Embrace, Beat it Upright (this song just makes me laugh way too hard....  )
TALITM-Honestly this album I can't pick any favs, the album as a whole is just great!!
SEOTOS-This album was a little weird for me, no real favs on this one.
Untitled- Haven't bought it yet


----------



## Munky7Head (Sep 19, 2007)

hard one...
but im gonna go with [top ten in no order]

Fake
Lies
Clown
Ass Itch
Kill You
BBK
My Gift to You
Ball Tongue
Trash
Chi


haha thats REALLY hard


----------



## RonGriff (Sep 19, 2007)

Saw Korn live in 1997 and met the drummer. Good show and cool guy.


----------



## Faine (Sep 19, 2007)

Munky7Head said:


> hard one...
> but im gonna go with [top ten in no order]
> 
> Fake
> ...




Hmm This is a good choice...I have to agree, Now can you pick one out of those?


----------



## PlanetJeff (Sep 19, 2007)

I love Korn's music, the new song Evolution is great. I havent bought the new album yet but I'm going to sooner or later. I used to own Issues back when I was 13 but it's five years later and I have to buy a new copy, I have only owned three Korn studio albums my whole life and they are SYOTOS, Korn, and Issues. I've become interested in Korn recently a few month's ago so I plan on owning the other studio albums.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 20, 2007)

oh god, favourite korn song...dirty...it'd have to be! Along with...basically everything...i really don't have a korn song i dislike. Every song of issues is fucking gold to me, untouchables was great. One more time, alone i break, here to stay...uhh the 2nd song (can't ,member the name of it, but it was sick), no ones there. Ohh, now i got an urge to listen too untouchables. I go through phases of each album lol.


----------



## Faine (Sep 20, 2007)

All my hate is the song you were thinking of...

And theres like over 100 songs that Korn didnt put on albums like...
Queen of the damned
Camel song
sean olson
love my way
kick the PA
Layla........and tons more...
Theres also a cd that alot of people dont know about called " Hidden Treasures" where they have alot of demos and stuff like Daddy ( demo 1994)
Blind (demo 1994) Beg for me and tangled dress which is actually predictable...and more check that out!


----------



## redufo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've seen Korn 15 times live and its never a disappointment. The Bitch We Got a Problem Tour starts this weekend in Reno.

They are rumored to play My Gift To You and Pretty on the setlist.

If you haven't picked up Korns latest CD give it a try, weirdest shit they have done in years.


----------



## Faine (Sep 20, 2007)

redufo said:


> I've seen Korn 15 times live and its never a disappointment. The Bitch We Got a Problem Tour starts this weekend in Reno.
> 
> They are rumored to play My Gift To You and Pretty on the setlist.
> 
> If you haven't picked up Korns latest CD give it a try, weirdest shit they have done in years.



I got the new korn cd the day it came out...It's deff. weird...My favorite song on that cd is killing and ever be...

15 times!?!?!?! holy crap....Thats nuts man...and It think They played my gift to you only twice...I'm not completely sure though...But lemme know if they do!


----------



## redufo (Sep 20, 2007)

Faine said:


> I got the new korn cd the day it came out...It's deff. weird...My favorite song on that cd is killing and ever be...
> 
> 15 times!?!?!?! holy crap....Thats nuts man...and It think They played my gift to you only twice...I'm not completely sure though...But lemme know if they do!



It will be 16 times after I see them in Tucson next month.

They played My Gift to you more than 2 times. They did it @

Woodstock 99
Phili 2003 
Phili 1999
Moline 1999

And a fuck load of other times around 1999

My favortite Korn songs, that changes often but usually its.


Thoughtless
Clown
Here To Stay
Did My Time
Helmet in the Bush
Last Legal Drug

My buddy got a great Korn show on tape, Washington DC 2007 and it will play Sundays on KornSpaceTV


----------



## Munky7Head (Sep 21, 2007)

Faine said:


> Hmm This is a good choice...I have to agree, Now can you pick one out of those?



If I HAD to pick one.... it would be Kill You.
Amazing song.


----------



## Groff (Sep 21, 2007)

Faine said:


> Camel song



I love this song, it's so dark, but it has such a 'smoothness' to the way it sounds. 



redufo said:


> If you haven't picked up Korns latest CD give it a try, weirdest shit they have done in years.



But wierd is good! It's definately the most musical thing they've ever done. I was quite impressed with the arrangements.

My only gripe is that the guitars aren't loud enough. The lack of guitar presence definately holds some of the songs back.


----------



## Korngod (Sep 22, 2007)

hands down, korn is my favorite band. i love every album, though i will say see you on the other side was a bit sketchy... they are what made me notice 7 strings. of course after finding out about 7 strings, i dont stop with korn, i went on to find out what other artists used them too.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 22, 2007)

Faine said:


> Layla........and tons more...



fuuuuuuucking love layla. Its so raw. I love the breakdown in it before the last chorus, Jons voice sounds sooooo shit, but it just sounds so awsome at the same time lol.


----------



## Aaron (Sep 22, 2007)

redufo said:


> I've seen Korn 15 times live and its never a disappointment. The Bitch We Got a Problem Tour starts this weekend in Reno.
> 
> They are rumored to play My Gift To You and Pretty on the setlist.
> 
> If you haven't picked up Korns latest CD give it a try, weirdest shit they have done in years.




Are you coming to see them in tucson on october 23rd



Korngod said:


> hands down, korn is my favorite band. i love every album, though i will say see you on the other side was a bit sketchy... they are what made me notice 7 strings. of course after finding out about 7 strings, i dont stop with korn, i went on to find out what other artists used them too.



True! Korn made the 7 string come to life.


----------



## Korngod (Sep 22, 2007)

here are some pics because i know how people are on this forum with pics...







heads PWH















this was the band before there was korn


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 22, 2007)

Aaron said:


> True! Korn made the 7 string come to life.



I'm pretty sure it would have happened anyway, but yeah, there's no denying that Korn had their part in it.



Korngod said:


> this was the band before there was korn



I had forgotten about that! I heard a few tracks off of the LAPD album years ago, and it wasn't half bad. I liked Sex Art better, though.


----------



## PlanetJeff (Sep 22, 2007)

I heard Munky plays an 8 string on one of the Korn songs off the new cd, which song is it?


----------



## Korngod (Sep 22, 2007)

i dont think he actually used it, not that i can tell, but he used it live before, theres a pic floating around on the net somewhere, cant find it


----------



## Memq (Sep 22, 2007)

korn is a lifestyle to me nowdays. i grew up with em. Found the love to the 7 string guitar with em. and as many of you already know...i LOVE PLEYIN THEIR STUFF


----------



## PlanetJeff (Sep 22, 2007)

Memq said:


> korn is a lifestyle to me nowdays. i grew up with em. Found the love to the 7 string guitar with em. and as many of you already know...i LOVE PLEYIN THEIR STUFF



Dude I know what you mean, I prefer listening Korn over any other band, and I love playing song's off of self titled like Blind, BallTongue, Divine, actually there all fun even though there not difficult enough.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 22, 2007)

I love KoRn, they are the reason why I am still here....

I will always regret passing up the last KoRn tour with Head just cause snoop dogg was playing too.....


----------



## CasualFitzy (Sep 22, 2007)

* Jonathan Davis - Vocals, Bagpipes, Occasional Drums
* James "Munky" Shaffer - Guitar
* Reginald "Fieldy" Arvizu - Bass Guitar
* David Silveria (on hiatus, returning October 2007) - Drums


----------



## Faine (Sep 26, 2007)

What was your favorite Year for Korn?


----------



## PlanetJeff (Sep 26, 2007)

I like 99 because I think Isuues is the best Korn cd and the song's are just the best.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 26, 2007)

PlanetJeff said:


> BallTongue.



You should listen to Morbid Angel's "Angel of Disease" to hear that riff played fast as hell with crazy solos and shit all around it.


----------



## redufo (Sep 27, 2007)

Here are the dates for Korn Euro tour.

01.13.08 - Ambassador Theatre, Dublin, Ireland 
01.14.08 - Ambassador Theatre, Dublin, Ireland 
01.16.08 - Newcastle Carling Academy, Newcastle, UK 
01.17.08 - Glasgow Carling Academy, Glasgow, Scotland 
01.19.08 - Manchester Apollo, Manchester, UK 
01.20.08 - Birmingham Carling Academy, Birmingham, UK 
01.22.08 - Plymouth Pavilions, Plymouth, UK 
01.23.08 - Cardiff International Arena, Cardiff, UK 
01.25.08 - Brixton Carling Academy, Brixton, UK 
01.27.08 - Palladium, Köln, Germany 
01.28.08 - Lotto Arena, Antwerp, Belgium 
01.29.08 - Heineken Music Hall, Amsterdam, Holland 
01.31.08 - KB Hallen, Copenhagen, Denmark 
02.01.08 - Scandinavium, Goteborg, Sweden 
02.03.08 - Klub Spectrum, Oslo, Norway 
02.04.08 - Hovet, Stockholm, Sweden 
02.07.08 - Jubileyn, St. Petersburg, Russia 
02.09.08 - Tampereen Jaahalli, Tampere, Finland 
02.10.08 - Saku Arena, Tallinn, Estonia 
02.11.08 - Riga Arena, Riga, Latvia 
02.13.08 - Torwar, Warsaw, Poland 
02.15.08 - Columbiahalle, Berlin, Germany 
02.16.08 - Haus Auensee, Leipzig, Germany 
02.17.08 - Zenith, München, Germany 
02.19.08 - Cez Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic 
02.20.08 - Gasometer, Vienna, Austria 
02.22.08 - Palasport, Pordenone, Italy 
02.23.08 - Datch Forum, Milan, Italy 
02.24.08 - Arena de Geneve, Geneva, Switzerland 
02.27.08 - Pavilhao Atlantico, Lisbon, Portugal


----------



## yevetz (Sep 27, 2007)

redufo said:


> Here are the dates for Korn Euro tour.
> 
> 01.13.08 - Ambassador Theatre, Dublin, Ireland
> 01.14.08 - Ambassador Theatre, Dublin, Ireland
> ...



WHEN THEY CAME TO MY FUCKING UKRAINE!?!?!?!?!?!?!? AGRH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gravy-Bronson (Nov 26, 2007)

Korn inspired me to pick up my Dads strat and play the opening riff to blind.. quite terribly but still they made me play guitar and just hearing the words "are you ready?" drove me fucking insane but too me the albums Korn and Life is Peachy is true Korn anything after that was in my opinion... just not that good. I had a few songs that I liked of FTL nothing much, Issues was a decent album I liked quite a few songs on that album but thats it anything after was just not that great.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 26, 2007)

Not Dead Yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redufo (Nov 26, 2007)

Thats a great show I just watched it on DVD last Saturday, from a special edition with bonus scenes.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 26, 2007)

That's a purdy dress JD has on.


----------



## Korbain (Nov 27, 2007)

that was a phat video. Always good seeing em play blind live 

^^^ it was a hot dress. Imagine him shirtless and just in the dress  lol i'll stop my weirdness right about...now lol its late and i am going crazy


----------



## yevetz (Nov 27, 2007)

I like korn coz they is bring new style of music


----------



## Jason (Nov 27, 2007)

Aaron said:


> Not Dead Yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




That is what I can't stand about Jon Davis.. How his voice goes up all high and ghey like.. 

Live his tone is way dif from the cd's


----------



## Korbain (Nov 28, 2007)

Jons gotta just be more metal with his voice and not so weird with it, he's got a good voice when he wants too sing...lately he's just went with the whole singing high thing...his voice peaked after the issues album  so i think. Still think he's a great singer though, just not a fan of the style he's doing atm lol


----------



## Munky7Head (Nov 28, 2007)

Korn is amazing. 

Although the new stuff [ from Untouchables to Present ] is not so great.


After Head left, they started going downhill and didnt stop.

Untouchables and TALITM were okay, but I like korn mainly because of the guitar. But Head was so geeked out on speed the guitar lines were just way to simple. After he left in 05', look at SYOTOS.

My point has been proven lol.

Korns best years were 94' - 99'
Hate to say it, but I dont think they will ever go back to the good ol' days without head being around.

Sorry for the ramble haha


----------



## Faine (Mar 2, 2011)

I made this thread 4 years ago, I just read through it...lol. Bought their newest cd. Not sure how I feel about it. Some say they incorporated some of their older sounds and I guess i kinda hear what their talking about.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 3, 2011)

Faine said:


> I made this thread 4 years ago, I just read through it...lol. Bought their newest cd. Not sure how I feel about it. Some say they incorporated some of their older sounds and I guess i kinda hear what their talking about.



LOL!! just read the full thread! Korn are basically the Marmite of Metal! haha! you either love them or hate them, there's no inbetween! 

I have always been a fcuking HUGE fan, obviously the early stuff but Issues if as good if not better than the debut, and Untouchables takes such a sh1t storm off everyone but the album has Here to Stay, Bottled Up Inside & Thoughtless on it for chr1sts sakes!! Anyways wicked thread, well made me laugh! Thanks for bumping it! 

Here to Stay


Clown


Marmite Hate Party! haha!


----------



## Asrial (Mar 3, 2011)

What a necro o.o

But I like pretty much all of their albums, EXCEPT THE NEW ONE!
It just seems "artificial" to my ear. Doesn't sound like KoRn, but more like their own pseudo cover-band. Yes, I liked untitled, because it was true. They did what they felt was good. This just seems awkward.

But no matter what, they slay live.


----------



## shaneroo (Mar 3, 2011)

yup


----------



## Joose (Mar 3, 2011)

I love everything up through TALITM. SYOTOS's bonus tracks were cool. The new album is okay. Follow The Leader and Untouchables are easily my favorites. 

One of the best live bands ever though.


----------



## Menigguh (Mar 4, 2011)

KoRn Has been doing the drop tune 7 string thing since before Deathcore was even out of their diapers!

Just saying...


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 4, 2011)

Asrial said:


> What a necro o.o
> 
> But I like pretty much all of their albums, EXCEPT THE NEW ONE!
> It just seems "artificial" to my ear. Doesn't sound like KoRn, but more like their own pseudo cover-band. Yes, I liked untitled, because it was true. They did what they felt was good. This just seems awkward.
> ...



I love the new album, obviously it's not going to be as good as when they still had Head, but I find it's miles better than Untitled. I didn't really like that one at all. There are a few songs off of SYOTOS that I like, but the rest of the album I skip through to get to the tracks I like.

Korn are one of the reasons I picked up a 7, as well as Vai and me needing my high range when tuning low.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 4, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> I love the new album, obviously it's not going to be as good as when they still had Head, but I find it's miles better than Untitled. I didn't really like that one at all. There are a few songs off of SYOTOS that I like, but the rest of the album I skip through to get to the tracks I like.
> 
> Korn are one of the reasons I picked up a 7, as well as Vai and me needing my high range when tuning low.




I love the new one too but yeah much as any band says they are going for the same sound as their 1st it can never be, different kind of hunger 20 yrs in to your career to being 20 mins in to your first recording contract. Taking Korn III in the context of now I think it their best since Head left and as you say way better than untitled. Like to think that Head's album Save me from myself might have kicked their arse a bit as he kinda out Korn'd Korn with it imo! 

As I said though they are total Marmite. you either love Korn (mk3) or you hate em!


----------



## Faine (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree, head's album save me from myself is
Pretty heavy, in a seven string Christian metal band kinda way? I bought it when it came out just to see what it would sound like and where he was going musically. He didn't change his playing it all. I wish he didn't leave korn but oh well. I'm actually looking foward to his next cd, I love his style.


----------



## matt397 (Mar 7, 2011)

I used to be a huge fan of Korn an still am a fan of there music though since Brian Welch left the band they sound completely different. After hearing a few albums without Brian and then listening to Brian's solo stuff again I feel like Brian really was the single creative force in the band.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 7, 2011)

Untitled was my favorite from them, great songwriting that saw them branch out and try new things. The new album was MEH.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 8, 2011)

Faine said:


> I agree, head's album save me from myself is
> Pretty heavy, in a seven string Christian metal band kinda way? I bought it when it came out just to see what it would sound like and where he was going musically. He didn't change his playing it all. I wish he didn't leave korn but oh well. I'm actually looking foward to his next cd, I love his style.



Head's album was so cool I thought, was keen to hear what he would do on his own and he didn't disappoint, it is heavy as fcuk in places and the songs are really strong, personally I think its more where Korn would have gone musically if he had stayed rather than the likes of Twisted Transistor... Its taken a couple of albums to try to come to terms with the void that Head obviously left in the band, especially as a song writer.... Tbh the Christian side to the album is kinda neither here nor there to me, I'm not a Christian so its kinda just washes over me in the same way that Glen Burton's rantings on any Deicide album don't mean anything to me coz I'm not a Satanist! haha! 

But def with you on looking forward to his next album.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 8, 2011)

Louis Cypher said:


> Head's album was so cool I thought, was keen to hear what he would do on his own and he didn't disappoint, it is heavy as fcuk in places and the songs are really strong, personally I think its more where Korn would have gone musically if he had stayed rather than the likes of Twisted Transistor... Its taken a couple of albums to try to come to terms with the void that Head obviously left in the band, especially as a song writer.... Tbh the Christian side to the album is kinda neither here nor there to me, I'm not a Christian so its kinda just washes over me in the same way that Glen Burton's rantings on any Deicide album don't mean anything to me coz I'm not a Satanist! haha!
> 
> But def with you on looking forward to his next album.



 I love Head's solo album and am looking forward to his next one. And, even though it's a Christian album, he doesn't get preachy about it, like some. In his book, he was talking about the lyrics and how they aren't meant to be preachy, but the opposite. 

Tbh, that album and the lyrics (even though I'm not religious, though baptized Catholic), got me through a pretty rough few months back in late '08. I think that's what Head was going for and what he wanted for other people when they listen to his album.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 8, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> I love Head's solo album and am looking forward to his next one. And, even though it's a Christian album, he doesn't get preachy about it, like some. In his book, he was talking about the lyrics and how they aren't meant to be preachy, but the opposite.
> 
> Tbh, that album and the lyrics (even though I'm not religious, though baptized Catholic), got me through a pretty rough few months back in late '08. I think that's what Head was going for and what he wanted for other people when they listen to his album.



Totally dude, think eh did really nail it as being an album where the songs all had "a message" but the message wasn't a strictly Christian message, alot of it was about his own/the listener's personal demons and fighting them or not getting beaten down by them. fair amount of rage on the album which was missing for me personally on See you on the Other Side and some of Untitled. Korn III though is fcuking *Assumes a Cartman style voice* Kick Arrrrse! haha! 

And without meaning to sound patronising dude, I'm glad you got through & out the other side of your "rough patch"


----------



## Matti_Ice (Mar 8, 2011)

I love Korn, all Korn. I understand (to an extent) the new sound. Head was half of the guitar team, a back up vocalist, and a chief writer, not to mention had one of the best sense of melody in the band. David was IMO one extremely talented drummer, especially for his style. The new routes they took (Joey Jordison was a cluster f*ck, if it doesn't say Slipknot on it, he probably shouldn't get involved) drumwise just don't cut it. Listen to the power of the KORN album and then listen to Remember Who You Are, weak weak weak rhythm section. However, Korn still makes good catchy music to me, even if it is in more of a pop style. I could never hate, they are the reason I bought a 7 string in the first place. I will say this, I'm starting to like Flymore better and better and I'm blown away at how they are an exact carbon copy of old school Korn.


----------



## Matti_Ice (Mar 8, 2011)

Faine said:


> I agree, head's album save me from myself is
> Pretty heavy, in a seven string Christian metal band kinda way? I bought it when it came out just to see what it would sound like and where he was going musically. He didn't change his playing it all. I wish he didn't leave korn but oh well. I'm actually looking foward to his next cd, I love his style.


 
Another good Christian band that uses (or at least when I saw them live they did) 7 strings is Decyfer Down. I really dug those guys. I suspect Pillar has messed around with them as well, a few of their songs sound like they are in drop A. Maybe just tuned a 6 string down low as F*ck but there are some pretty tight ass christian bands out there


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 31, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/korn

korn just posted a snippet of a new song they did with skrillex.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 31, 2011)

tltstand said:


> https://www.facebook.com/korn
> 
> korn just posted a snippet of a new song they did with skrillex.



That "snippet" is all kinds of awesome milky goodness.....


----------



## Faine (Mar 31, 2011)

Niceee


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 7, 2011)

cool interview with jd. its lengthy but also in depth. really enjoyed the stories about megadeth and the deftones.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 7, 2011)

tltstand said:


> cool interview with jd. its lengthy but also in depth. really enjoyed the stories about megadeth and the deftones.




Awesome will watch that at home later... but WTF?!?!  Where is all his hair gone?? He looks like one of the geeks Mulder used to go see in the X files to talk bout aliens and shit....?!?


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 7, 2011)

dudes had a receedign hairline for years. if youre reffering to the long hair its tied up in a bun


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 7, 2011)

Got me to buy a 7...


----------



## metalman_ltd (Apr 7, 2011)

I saw korn like two years ago for the first time I was hoping they would play all there old stuff and they did made me happy to finally see them after years of listening to them


----------



## aslsmm (Apr 7, 2011)

seems like a cool guy. wish i had the pleasure of knowing him.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome Interview. Always liked listening/reading JD's thoughts & comments


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 8, 2011)

i think they've been declining for years now, ever since they peaked with Untouchables. they did a pretty alright job with take a look in the mirror, but then it's been getting worse and worse since that, because they kinda lost their entire vibe. The clip from their song with Skrillex, however, was fucking brilliant. I'm guessing Skrillex really brought the vibe with that one, and they did their heavy groove thing in it, and it just kinda worked. the mix is really huge too. 

The funny thing is, whenever they work with others, the results are fucking insane. It's like their only obstacle is the fact that they're stuck when only around eachother. Head brought most of the groove, and their filthy sludgy edge faded along with it. Hopefully their work with Skrillex will re-ignite things!

oh, and when i meant earlier collaborations, here are a couple examples:

Korn and the Dust Brothers:
http://youtu.be/MRb-dGvuW8o

Korn and Ice Cube:
YouTube - Ice Cube Feat Korn - Fuck Dying


basically, anything they do with others, or anything they do that ends up as a B-side, or that they do for other purposes than album releases, is usually awesome.

examples:
YouTube - Korn - It&#39;s Me Again
YouTube - Korn - Haze (Official Video)
YouTube - Korn - Eaten Up Inside
YouTube - Korn - Appears [HIGHEST QUALITY]
YouTube - Korn - Inside Out

i have to admit though, i can't enjoy korn as i could before. it's not challenging me enough, or showing me anything new, and it's a little too simple. simple can be awesome, but korn is simple in the way i don't care for these days.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 8, 2011)

JD looks with a beard lol
I'm fucking excited about the stuff they posted a clip off, sounds really badass.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 8, 2011)

I've been at a metal club this evening and Korn is still the heaviest shit on a big PA! Even compared to modern 8 string bands 
When "Here to stay" kicks in just sounds monstrous compared to other heavy bands it's insane


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 11, 2011)

Here to Stay is as heavy as a JCB being driven straight in to your ear holes! Poss their best song imo... 

And the Dust Brothers Collaboration on Kick the PA is amazing.


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 14, 2011)

PREMIERE: Hot Korn Track feat. Skrillex | SPIN.com


korns collab with skrillex is finally available for streaming


----------



## Gitte (Apr 14, 2011)

i really like the skrillex song!! especially the chorus!!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, I really fucking like that track !


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 14, 2011)

Doesn't Mr. Davis own Ted Bundy's car?


----------



## Sofos (Apr 14, 2011)

The new KoRn track is just DYING to be made into a complete dubstep remix.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ He used to. I think he gave it to a museum 'cause he didn't want his kids to grow up nearby it or something.

The songs is pretty cool 
Definitely something new. It's got the ol' Untouchables/Queen of the Damned vibe...kinda 
A lil bit too much skrillex though, an acoustic kit during the refrain might have been cooler imho

EDIT: seems like he still owns the car


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## josh pelican (Apr 15, 2011)

I need that car.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## toiletstand (Jun 16, 2011)

Kornspace: News / Comments / SVH (Head&#039;s former guitarist) releases new article chronicling his time in the band. 

Interesting read. The link directs you to an article written by the former lead guitarist from Heads band after he left korn. He writes about the two years he spent with them and the conditions he experienced on tour with them.

It's really sad to see Head reduce himself to a sad angry man but did he really expect to have thousands of fans when he started over?


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 16, 2011)

My band is using Blind as Intro, till the singer screams "are you ready?" and we bash in a 200bpm blast brutal death song. 
Win?


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 16, 2011)

VEEN


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 16, 2011)

tltstand said:


> Kornspace: News / Comments / SVH (Head&#039;s former guitarist) releases new article chronicling his time in the band.
> 
> Interesting read. The link directs you to an article written by the former lead guitarist from Heads band after he left korn. He writes about the two years he spent with them and the conditions he experienced on tour with them.
> 
> It's really sad to see Head reduce himself to a sad angry man but did he really expect to have thousands of fans when he started over?



Thats a pretty brutally honest account of his two years with Head and guess at least it didn't sour playing for one of his hero's.... Music business is so fcuked up and corrupt even when your talking about a "big" name like Head touring, let alone a young band trying to make it! Moral I guess is think twice or carefully before joining the touring band or beign hired hand for a former Rock star....


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 16, 2011)

you know i think if he thought about it first instead of throwing all his money at labels and church's he could have actually been successful.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 16, 2011)

tltstand said:


> you know i think if he thought about it first instead of throwing all his money at labels and church's he could have actually been successful.



Gotta agree with you. If he had sunk his money in to promoting himself and his music to then put his "message" to a wider audience rather than buying salvation and that sh1t he would be in a far better and more successful place, not just financially than he is now. And if he actually embraced his former life and exploited that to promote what he is doing now.... its a shame thats all coz I like Head, he is a great guitarist and song writer and not that I give a fcuk about the religious aspect of Save me from myself, but it is a fcuking good album and shows exactly how much Korn actually miss him....


----------



## lurgar (Jun 16, 2011)

Head playing in Tomball of all places was probably the most weird thing to me about that whole article.


----------



## Joose (Jun 16, 2011)

Head made a poor choice, plain and simple.

I believe he found God and all that, millions of people do. But if he thought he could be even 1/8 as successful as KoRn, he's out of his mind. Fieldy found God, and he's still in the band, livin' great.

Fact is, even a Christian like myself can't really enjoy his work because I don't like lyrics that are intended to "push" you toward something the lyricist believes in. Same reason I don't like Satanic music, political music, etc etc. The second I hear, "This song is about what we need to do for God", "This is about Satan!" or "This song is about our President" blah blah blah. No.


----------



## thrsher (Jun 16, 2011)

head's solo record has everything sound wise that korn is missing, at least IMO. i also think that korn III was good besides the guitars. munky sucks and every riff sounds the same. i respect his decision. still love korn but everything after take a look in the mirror is for the birds.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 16, 2011)

Get's me hopeful when I read that Head or KoRn have reached out to each other (and what Head wrote in his book) fueling the "might re-join in the future" dream.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 16, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> Get's me hopeful when I read that Head or KoRn have reached out to each other (and what Head wrote in his book) fueling the "might re-join in the future" dream.


----------



## Joose (Jun 16, 2011)

If Head rejoins, I truly think they would put out their greatest album. Get David to at least record the drums. I don't think KoRn would pass up the great opportunities that would come with another "real" KoRn album.

Munky needs Head (hah...). Just sayin'...


----------



## Origin (Jun 16, 2011)

This band got me through a lot of high school and afterwards so far, not a huge fan of the second self-titled but III I didn't mind, though, like said earlier, there was some VERY repetitive guitar work. I adore See You on the Other Side so I think it balances out. 

Made me feel not alone, like I'm sure they've done for a lot of people when they were younger.


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 16, 2011)

i think im the only person that thought heads album was awful. sounded like a pale imitation of korn. Then again i also wish munky stepped it up as a song writer. fieldy writes more intricate riffs than he does.

In the end munky and head need each other. looking at head now though his problems go much further than addiction and i wouldnt want him back in the band.


----------



## Joose (Jun 17, 2011)

They were a bit of an obsession for me for years. Follow The Leader and Untouchables are still just amazing to me.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 17, 2011)

Origin said:


> Made me feel not alone, like I'm sure they've done for a lot of people when they were younger.



That and more for me, way more.

The new EP is coming out soon, I'm looking forward to the new material and the stuff with Skrillex.


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 17, 2011)

just read that theyre gonna turn that ep into a full album


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ive met that guy at a Head show and gave him a couple of my bands CD's and chatted for a short while. He was a very nice guy. I really hope Head ends up back in Korn someday, he needs the money and it would be a good change for Korn to have him back helping write stuff. My guess is they will ride the dubstep wave a little and when that wears off it might be time for Head to come back.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 17, 2011)

tltstand said:


> just read that theyre gonna turn that ep into a full album



Where?


----------



## Dwellingers (Jun 17, 2011)

Gonna se them for the first time this weekend at Copenhell! gonna be awesome. I appreciate what the did for me in my teens when, so its gonna be nostalgic. Hope the put on a good show!


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 17, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> Where?



Kornspace: News / Comments / Korn Cancels Dubstep EP; Full Length Dubstep Album Expected





@dwellingers: enjoy dude!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 17, 2011)

tltstand said:


> Kornspace: News / Comments / Korn Cancels Dubstep EP; Full Length Dubstep Album Expected
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, too much of anything is too much, but I'm excited to hear how this turns out


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 17, 2011)

i agree. with these past few albums i find myself thinking that they cant pull it off but then i find something to enjoy in those records. so ill be hopeful


----------



## Dwellingers (Jun 17, 2011)

tltstand said:


> Kornspace: News / Comments / Korn Cancels Dubstep EP; Full Length Dubstep Album Expected
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx mayn!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 17, 2011)

tltstand said:


> i agree. with these past few albums i find myself thinking that they cant pull it off but then i find something to enjoy in those records. so ill be hopeful



That's very cool news, still think one of the best Korn tracks ever is the one with the Dust Brothers Kick the PA so be great to see what they do with this. Fingers Crossed its good & fresh stuff. 

As for Head, def agree Munky and Head are a greater force together than they are apart. Still remember how gutted I was the day I read he had quit.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 17, 2011)

KoRn+ Excision= heavy shit 
Sounds interesting!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2011)

tltstand said:


> Kornspace: News / Comments / Korn Cancels Dubstep EP; Full Length Dubstep Album Expected
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck that. That makes me sad, not excited


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 17, 2011)

im not really all that interested. but it cant be worse that chopped and screwed.


----------



## Diggy (Jun 17, 2011)

I like older Korn up to Untouchables. I've heard what they have to offer up to that album.. and I'm done. Great stuff to jam for me when I just wanna relax and have fun, not thinking to hard about what I'm listening to.


----------



## Joose (Jun 17, 2011)

This thread made me throw some Untouchables in on the way to work today.

Mmm, Here To Stay was a great way to begin my headbanging for the day.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2011)

I always loved Take A Look In The Mirror, but I had a listen on the new cans and holy fucking shit is it compressed    The songs are still great, but damn...


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 18, 2011)

haha i can stand how the drums sound on that album. its like they just turned everything up


----------



## Dwellingers (Jun 19, 2011)

Shit man - Ray Luzier and the band has a sick live performance!


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 19, 2011)

yeah man they bring it


----------



## Ripper1134 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ive loved Korn since I was young. Old Korn is great but I do love Get Up with Skrillex


----------



## Faine (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah I agree, Get up is a good song. the metal/dubstep is an interesting mix. Lots of energy.


----------

